# A Presbyterian and a Reformed Baptist discuss baptism



## Pilgrim (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ChxhbTM-wfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChxhbTM-wfU[/video]


----------



## Ne Oublie (Sep 16, 2011)

a dispensational biblicist created this one.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Sep 16, 2011)

J. Mac vs Sproul Redux


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 16, 2011)

yoyoceramic said:


> J. Mac vs Sproul Redux



It can't be precisely that because Mac is a dispensationalist and this is a RB who rejects dispensationalism.

I posted this because there seem to be a number of these theology videos produced and uploaded to YouTube lately. A couple that were posted here today reminded me of this one a friend pointed me to a while back. The first ones I saw were some Lutheran videos that were somewhat humorous. I think this one is interesting because of the dialogue. But the animation creeps me out a little after a few minutes. Is it just me, or are the eyes somewhat reminiscent of a light socket?


----------

